# Shimano Ultegra C3000HG out of the box Review



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

So while on my trip to Japan thought I needed a smaller reel for Livies and flicking small slugs at bust ups and alike and came across this little bugger








Ok so whats in the box, Unfortunetly Just the reel, a reel bag, the manual in japanese (big help that is) and the washers to change the line lay. No spare spool  
It has the new magnun lite rotor (which is ment to be lighter than the CI4 one) and new designed bail arm which looks nice and 5+1 bearings and 9kg max drag :shock:  








I must say I like the new colour scheme shimano are going with in japan, there either sliver or black and alloy. I have just spooled it with 300m of PE1 6.7 kg braid and its a perfect fit the specs say it should hold 400m but that aint going to happen. RRP puts them in the line of the JDM stradic FJ on specs (a little lighter and better drag) and price but I got it for about $120 and combined with the second hand rod I bought for $20 makes it a cheap combo. My only concern is that plastic cog that operates the drag but time will tell.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

A lot of the new Shimano's have that plastic cog. Still haven't given my new toys a working over yet, so I'm not sure how that cog will hold up. On the topic of Japanese reels, it amazes me the variety they have for each model. Thinking of bringing in a Twinpower c2000s as my next purchase. I haven't seen anything similar sold domestically thus far.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I was after an okuma salina but wanted a faster retrieve.
A bit of a trawl around the internet showed that the same real in the US is called a cedros and comes in a high speed version.
One on the way to me now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeh 6:1 retrive keza and bretto hopfully it will get a test on a mackral or tuna when they come back. we will see how it looks affter a sustained long run


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

As has happened for a few other reels, you may find that metal replacement for the plastic bits eventually start to show up on ebay. Worth remembering if you start to notice wear.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeh gra thats all its for so if it fails its no big deal just no audiable drag noise. Still be interesting to see if a fish can make it melt


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

I would have thought the spring in the clicker will go before the plastic cog. I wouldn't be concerned, it'd be about saving weight I'd have thought. Nice looking reel though.


----------

